# Thoughts and advice on pencil portraits?



## Faith123 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi everyone, just looking for advice and any tips?  thanks x


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Why are you looking for advice or any tips?


----------



## Faith123 (Oct 25, 2016)

Looking for advice or tips that could help improve my drawing? X


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Yes I know. They can't be improved though.


----------



## Faith123 (Oct 25, 2016)

Ohh ok, could I ask what your thoughts on my drawings are? Sometimes its good to see what other peoples opinions are x


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

I see two very realistic faces. The value between dark and light is genuine. The proportions are accurate. The details are nearly perfect. Perhaps you could add more fine details in the eyes, but maybe that's not the way to go. The expression is captured in both faces. Well done. You have talent.


----------



## Faith123 (Oct 25, 2016)

Thankyou very much x


----------

